# BIOS:  MEM Clock Mode



## SBLiveFordFE (Dec 11, 2004)

I have this option in bios on my K8N Board.

The option is 200, 266, 300, or 400

Because I baught PC400 RAM, do I set this to 400?  The "AUTO" goes to 200.

Also....Latency.

I have 2.0, 2.5, and 3.0

Stock is 3.0.  I set mine to 2.5

My Ram has a heatsink installed.

Nash


----------



## Cromewell (Dec 12, 2004)

what kind of RAM do you have? (need more info than DDR400/PC3200)


----------



## Praetor (Dec 12, 2004)

> because I baught PC400 RAM, do I set this to 400? the "auto" goes to 200


if you bought PC400 RAM then you bought something wierd or it was marketed more than it should have been. either you have PC3200 (200MHz DDR400) or you have PC4000



> the "auto" goes to 200.


it appears you have PC3200. for which 200MHz is correcy



> also. latency.
> i have 2. 0, 2. 5, and 3. 0
> stock is 3. 0. I set mine to 2. 5


whats the question? 



> (need more info than DDR400/PC3200)


for what question?


----------



## Cromewell (Dec 12, 2004)

> for what question?


 our forming a complete sentence challenged friend here seems to be asking what said options mean, and 200, 266, 333, 400 also sounds like the ddr rate not the actual clocking so 400 would be correct, unless someone can show that ddr800 exists because no amd chip that I am aware of supports ddr2


----------



## Praetor (Dec 14, 2004)

> so 400 would be correct


Yeah 400 would be correct but i was accounting for the typo of PC4000


----------

